# Remington 1100 LT-20 Magnum?



## rapid fire

I have a 1973 model that has only been shot about 50 times.  It has a hard time cycling 2 3/4" shells (even when very clean.)  Will this gun ever cycle 2 3/4's or will I have to shoot 3"?  Where is the best place to get 3" quail loads?  Cabela's has Fiochi 3" #7 1/2 for $150/case.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

Your 1100 barrel probably only has one gas port because of it being a magnum, even though it has a chamber that will accommodate 2 3/4" shells.  You can try a few things:

My 1100 needs to be pretty lubed up to function well in the field with the lightest loads.  Try lubing up the sliding mechanism beneath the forearm well.

On top of this, you can try shooting good, heavy loads even if they are not 3".

If this doesn't work, I'd buy a barrel with 2 gas ports and swap them out.  You can probably buy one for $100, maybe less.

I would do all of these things before I'd shoot expensive, overpowering 3" shells at quail.


----------



## CPage

I would get a new barrel seal for it and also a new piston and piston seal for it if it has been a long time since they have been replaced.  This has solved cycling problems on most all 1100s i have worked on.  You can also check the action spring and make sure no gunk has gotten caught up in the spring, which would make it harder for the spring to compress.  With it being a magnum though you may still have to use high brass 2 3/4 shells.


----------



## rapid fire

It does only have one gas port.  I shot a box of 1oz. 2 3/4" shells through it and then it stopped cycling again.  I wiped it down good and tried again, but it still wouldn't cycle completely.  I have replaced the barrel seal and piston seal.  Thanks for the help so far.  I hope I can get it shooting right, b/c it sure is a sweet shooting gun.


----------



## CPage

Im sure you have already done this but make sure that port is clean.  I usually run a pipe cleaner through mine with some hoppes on it.  As doc stated your best bet may be to get a barrel with two ports for it to shoot consistently without any hangups with 2 3/4 shells.


----------



## rapid fire

Where is the best place to look for a barrel?  I didn't clean the port the other day when I was shooting it, but it looked clear.  I will clean it and try again.  I may just have to carry a pipe cleaner and handkerchief in my vest.


----------



## bocephus1

rapid fire said:


> Where is the best place to look for a barrel?  I didn't clean the port the other day when I was shooting it, but it looked clear.  I will clean it and try again.  I may just have to carry a pipe cleaner and handkerchief in my vest.



gunbroker.com for used barrels.might give remington a call
for a new one ,I called them yesterday about a barrel it was $213 with one screw-in choke.


----------



## CPage

it would be cheapest to find a used one if possible, but sometimes that takes too long.  If you want one right away i would call remington as well and order straight from them.  One good thing about buying a new one is it will have the rem chokes, instead of a fixed choke.


----------



## rapid fire

If I buy one from Remington, will it have 2 gas ports and still allow me to shoot 2 3/4 or 3"?  If not, I guess i could just keep my old barrel handy if I wanted to shoot 3" shells.  Rem chokes would be nice.  It would be like having a brand new gun for about $250.  I got the gun at a great price, so that might work out.


----------



## RedHead-Jimmy

I have had the same problem with my 12 gauge magnum. I've found that 1100 magnums only like the high brass and high dram 2 3/4 shells. Very hard time cycling the small stuff. Hope this helps.


----------



## RedHead-Jimmy

P.S.    would try that before i bought a barrel.


----------



## CPage

if you got a two port barrel they are only chambered for 2 3/4 shells.  Like you said you can always keep the 3 inch barrel for the 3" shells.  If you do call remington make sure you tell them you want a barrel with two ports thats only chambered for 2 3/4 shells cause if you tell them you have a 1100 magnum they will probably send you a magnum barrel that only has one port.  heres a link to some barrels that would work and they come with three chokes.  One is a 28" the other 26".
http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/94484-1.html
http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/94486-1.html


----------



## bocephus1

CPage said:


> if you got a two port barrel they are only chambered for 2 3/4 shells.  Like you said you can always keep the 3 inch barrel for the 3" shells.  If you do call remington make sure you tell them you want a barrel with two ports thats only chambered for 2 3/4 shells cause if you tell them you have a 1100 magnum they will probably send you a magnum barrel that only has one port.  heres a link to some barrels that would work and they come with three chokes.  One is a 28" the other 26".
> http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/94484-1.html
> http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/94486-1.html



I have a lt-20 mag barrel that has two gas ports and also shoots 3" it's for sale, but I don't think it will fit the pre 77 20ga.


----------



## Jetjockey

Rapid... Im sure its probably junk by now.  Darn remmies never do cycle very well.   But make no mistake.....  IM here to help.  Ill gladly take that junk off your hands for a resonable fee.   Then you can go buy a brand new great feeding Beretta or Benelli...   Im just kidding, sortof.  If you ever want to sell it, let me know!  But I have a feeling when you get it working properly, it won't be leaving your hands anytime soon.  You might want to ask this question over on shotgunworld as well.


----------



## rapid fire

OK, due to pm's and open posts, I will let the gun go for $950   It's a sweet shooting gun.  I will probably put a new barrel on it and shoot the heck out of it.  I'm thinking the Rem-chokes and a 26" barrel.  My wife will be glad that I'm doing that instead of buying the Over Under that I've been eyeing.  I don't need it immediately, so I will probably look for a good used one.


----------



## Jetjockey

Dude.  Tell your wife the gun is junk.  Tell her it wont shoot, its   falling apart, and the only REAL answer is an O/U or SXS because of their simplicity, then buy a new barrel as well. 

Looks like were going to have to train you on the proper ins and outs of gun buying....  Er.. should I say talking your wife into letting you spend money  haha..  In all honesty though, IMO a 28 barrel is a better choice.  I think they swing better and have a better feel to them.  There really isn't much difference in weight and chokes make them just a little better.  Good luck!!!


----------



## rapid fire

OK, a little story on my gun buying addiction.  I usually try to buy at least one gun a year and sometimes I blow it and buy more.  Earlier this year, I went out and bought a 20ga. 870 and justified it to myself by telling myself that my wife could shoot it one day.  She doesn't recognize my guns and I figured I would just offer to let her shoot it one day while I was shooting.  Well, a few days go by and my parents were over having dinner with us.  We were talking about quail hunting and my wife made the comment, "I wish I had a gun to shoot."  Well, I comenced to tell her she was in luck b/c I had just bought her one a few days earlier.  She glanced at my dad with his big eyes and I knew I had been had.  It took my dad all of 3 days to rat me out about the new gun.  He said he didn't know I hadn't told her.  One year for Christmas, she bought me a new rifle b/c I told her I was buying one and she could either give it to me for Christmas or she could buy me something else and I was still buying the rifle.  She doesn't give me a hard time about buying guns if times are good, but funds are short in the Willingham household right now, so it will have to wait a while.


----------



## Nitram4891

Just go get a Yildiz


----------



## rapid fire

Just found out that she wanted to get me a nice one when the babies get here, but there's insufficient funds right now.  Maybe that means I will be getting a really nice Christmas gift again this year.


----------



## teethdoc

I have several buddies with top of the line SBE's that will not cycle 2 3/4 shells well unless they are the "Heavy" loads with high dram.  Try that route and see how well it cycles.


----------



## GSPJAZZ

*Torch Tip Tool*

I see this about ever other weekend at the place I guide - the older 1100's 12/20 (and browning) do not cycle the new low recoil or most "promo" loads -less gas to the port on the 1100. 

One trick is istead of pipe cleaner - use a torch tip cleaning tool it will do a better job of cleaning the build up in the port. Use a light coat of breakfree on the magazine tube and in the recoil return spring are behind the bolt. Will be tough with the magnum model. 

Other option is expanding the gas port - I have an lt20  that was done to and it will cycle the lightest of loads. Better know what you are doing on that one or you will need a new barrell!


----------



## Jay Bee

You can open the gas port, start with the next size larger drill bit. Then try it, continue enlarging the hole till the gun will function reliably. Any gun smith should be able to open the port for you. Cheaper then a new bbl. After doing this I would not use 3" with this bbl. as the extra recoil would be hard on the frame. Hope this helps.     jb


----------



## RedHead-Jimmy

Speaking of SBE's, I have one for sale. I've never had a problem with any shell. I've always shot light skeet loads at the range and high brass max dram in the dove field. The gun has never let me down. I have it listed on gunbroker if anybody is interested. I'd let it go for $950. Check out the listing on gunbroker if interested. Lots of extras (chokes, magazine kit, aftermarket sight, floating camo case)

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=158566726

Since I bought the M887 for duckhunting, I have no use for a synthetic shotgun . I'm looking for a nice wood stock gun for skeet and dove. Has anybody shot a Browning Gold or Winchester SX3.

As for the gun buying addiction, that has been the fuel for many of the fires around my house. Can only buy a new one if I sell one....


----------



## RedHead-Jimmy

Excuse me, no use now for a synthetic semi-auto shotgun...


----------



## rapid fire

Hijacker


----------



## RedHead-Jimmy

Just commenting... Really not a big deal....


----------

